# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Jefe de Aseguramiento de Calidad

## frutasdeshidratadas

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.jpg[/IMG]ING. ALFREDO SOTOMAYOR UBILLÚS *Ing, en Industrias Alimentarias, con Maestría en Agronegocios* *Preventive Qualified Individual Certifícate N° 00c7e19e Colegiado y Habilitado N° CIP 230680*Av. Las Nazarenas 611 Urb. Las Gardenias Surco        Celular N° 989 385 146     [IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image004.gif[/IMG]    
Gestor de cambios, formador de la Cultura de la Inocuidad y de la mejora continua en áreas de Agroindustria, Pesca, Lácteos, Catering & Restaurantes, con sólida experiencia en Sistemas de Producción, Calidad, Normas Globales de Inocuidad, Logística, Seguridad y Salud Laboral y de Comercio Justo.
Poseo capacidad analítica, facilidad para la toma de decisiones, habilidad de comunicación a todo nivel, adaptabilidad a los cambios, orientado a la gestión por resultados. Deseo formar parte de una empresa donde pueda aportar mis conocimientos y experiencia contribuyendo al logro de sus objetivos.     [IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image005.gif[/IMG]      *COLOREXA SAC- EXANDAL SAC*
Octubre 2020-A la fecha
Cargo: Jefe de Aseguramiento de Calidad www.colorexa.com www.exandal.com   *PROALPESA SAC* Diciembre 2019-Junio 2020 Cargo: Jefe de Operaciones www.proalpesa.com  *3)WIRACCOCHA DEL PERÚ SAC*Agosto 2018-24 de Julio 2019
Cargo: Jefe de Calidad y Certificaciones *Logros:* Certificación Kosher
Certificación Orgánica con la Certificadora KIWA BCS Certificación Orgánica con la Certificadora IMO CERT Certificación Fair for Life con la Certificadora ECOCERT
Certificación Gluten Free con la Certificadora NSF INTERNACIONAL Certificación BRC V8 con la Certificadora NSF INTERNACIONAL Certificación HACCP con la Certificadora NSF INTERNACIONAL Certificación FSMA con la Certificadora NSF INTERNACIONAL Aprobación de la Declaración Adecuación Ambiental *www.wiraccocha.com.pe*  *4)MERRILL INTERNACIONAL SAC*15 Julio 2017- 30 noviembre 2018 *Cargo:* Gerente de Calidad y Operaciones *Logros*: Certificación Orgánica con la Certificadora CERES PERU
Desarrollo de 6 productos funcionales: Harinas 7 semillas saborizadas Y bebidas de Pulpa de Piña con Quinua, Pulpa de Durazno con Quinua Y Maracuyá con Chía
Trámites ante DIGESA para Registros Sanitarios Validación de Proveedores
Elaboración de Fichas Técnicas http://www.merrillnatura.com/es/   *5)ECOMMODITIES SAC*25 abril 2016- 18 agosto de 2017 *Cargo:* Gerente de Aseguramiento de Calidad *Logros:* Certificación Orgánica a nivel Trader con Certificadora Kiwa BCS Certificación Kosher
Validación de Proveedores: Comincacao, Memex, Nutribody, Biomegas, Industrias Sisa, Cooperativa Naranjillo, Asoc. Castañeros Reserva de Tambopata, Kumara Foods, entre otros.
Elaboración de Fichas Técnicas Atención de Reclamos https://vimeo.com/208592378 *http://ecommodities.pe/*  *3)SEMILLAS SIPÁN*01 mayo 2015  30 junio 2017 *Cargo:* Jefe de Logística y Distribución *Logros:* Coordinación de Pedidos de Clientes con niveles de producción Implementación de ERP compatible
Evaluación de Proveedores  *4)PERUVIAN NATURE S & S SAC*01 Abril 2014-01 Abril 2015 *Cargo*: Jefe de Aseguramiento y Control de Calidad *Logros:* Recertificación Orgánica con Control Unión Recertificación SQF con NSF Internacional
Validación de Procesos de Tratamiento Térmico Primera Certificación Nacional Gluten Free Atención de Reclamos de Clientes
Optimización de Sistema de Control de Plagas  *5)BAGUETERIA, HELADERÍA Y RESTAURANTE DON MARIO SAC*25 febrero 2013-31 Ene 2014 *Cargo:* Gerente de Seguridad y Salud Laboral  *6)CENTRO DE PROCESAMIENTO Y RESTAURANTE MANDINO*Nov 2010-Mar 2012 *Cargo*: Administrador General  *7)CORPORACIÓN PERUANA ALIMENTOS GOURMET*Oct 2008-Nov 2009 *Cargo*: Jefe de Operaciones  *8)CONSERVERA DE PESCADO ANDINA DE DESARROLLO SAC*Nov 2006-Feb 2008 *Cargo*: Jefe de Aseguramiento de Calidad  *9)GLORIA S.A.*Jul 1998-Agos 2005 *Cargo*: Inspector de Control de Calidad   *[IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image007.gif[/IMG]       ASESORIAS PROFESIONALES**PROALPESA SAC* www.proalpesa.com Abril 2016- Nov 2016
Asesoría en Diseño de Plantas, equipos, cumplimiento de Normativas de Calidad e Inocuidad de Alimentos.  *2)AGROINDUSTRIA ORGÁNICO DEL PERÚ*http://agrorganicoperu.com/ Abril 2017- noviembre 2017
Asesoría en Registro de FDA, Certificaciones y Proveedores.  *3)ABASTECIMIENTOS PARRILLEROS SAC*www.miscostillitas.com Agosto 2017- octubre 2017
Asesoría en Elaboración de Planes de Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura, Buenas Prácticas de Almacenamiento, Plan de Higiene y Saneamiento, Elaboración de Fichas Técnicas y Auditorías a Restaurantes de la Cadena.   [IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image008.gif[/IMG]*BLUE      MARKET      SAC* www.bluemarketfood.com Agosto 2017- Agosto 2020
Certificaciones de Calidad, Certificación Orgánica y Personal Calificado de Controles Preventivos de Alimentos (PCQI), Tramité Registros Sanitarios ante DIGESA, Elaboración de Planes HACCP, BPM y POES para Líneas de Gramíneas y Hortalizas.  *5)SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES LA FAVORITA*www.selectoralafavorita.com Abril 2018- mayo 2018
Asesoría en Calidad, Validación de Proveedores y Procesos, Elaboración de Fichas Técnicas.   [IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image009.gif[/IMG]*ALPES DEL NORTE* www.alpesdelnorte.com Febrero 2019-Mayo 2019
Asesoría de Tramites y Registros Sanitarios para diferentes alimentos, tramites en la VUCE, elaboración de Fichas Técnicas.  *7)AGROINDUSTRIAS SALAS SRL*Junio 2019 -febrero 2020
Asesoría de Tramites y Registros Sanitarios, Certificados de Libre Venta para diferentes matrices de productos ante DIGESA.  *8)AGRO INVERSIONES BONYMAR SAC*Mayo 2020- Mayo 2020
Elaboración del Plan de Vigilancia y Prevención de Bioseguridad frente al Covid-19   *[IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image007.gif[/IMG]       DATOS PERSONALES*Fecha de Nacimiento: 7 de diciembre 1970.       D.N.I.: 17610942   *[IMG]file:///C:/Users/alfre/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image007.gif[/IMG]*Lima, febrero 2021Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa: Nombran a nuevo jefe de la institución en menos de dos meses Artículo: Cafetaleros de Perú y Bolivia accederán a sistemas de aseguramiento y protección social Artículo: Perú debe apuntar por el Aseguramiento de la Calidad de la palta Hass para entrar a más mercados internacionales Artículo: Jefe del Estado asegura que el 2015 será mejor económicamente Artículo: Jefe del Gabinete y ministros de Energía y Agricultura hoy en el Congreso

----------

